# Where can I find more music like this Tekken 7 (EDM?) track?



## J-M (Jun 30, 2021)

I'm interested in listening and learning more about this kind of music, but I'm not that well versed in EDM(?) and its numerous subgenres. If you folks know any artists who do similar stuff then please, do share!


----------



## galactic orange (Jun 30, 2021)

The Tekken series has some standout tracks in several styles. There is a lot of good music out there, some excellent trance playlists on youtube, but I'm not familiar with the artists and track names because I keep listening to the same Tekken and Ridge Racer tracks all the time, lol. But if there is some EDM that is well-crafted like this then I'd like to know too.


----------



## davidson (Jun 30, 2021)

You could try;

Track 1: Tiesto, Above & beyond
Track 2: Pendulum, high contrast
Track 3: Bloody beetroots, boys noize


----------



## J-M (Jun 30, 2021)

davidson said:


> You could try;
> 
> Track 1: Tiesto, Above & beyond
> Track 2: Pendulum, high contrast
> Track 3: Bloody beetroots, boys noize



Will check those out. Thanks mate!


----------



## Mr Greg G (Jun 30, 2021)

This first Tekken 7 track sounds like Children by Robert Miles to me with a recent production



Otherwise you have Martin Garrix (Animals etc), Avicii (Wake Me Up etc), old David Guetta stuff, N Romero and so on


----------

